

The most racist places in America, according to Google - kafkaesque
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/04/28/the-most-racist-places-in-america-according-to-google/

======
bahro
The Humboldt State map that is linked is pretty seriously flawed -- because
there is a data point for each county, and it is displayed as a heatmap, what
the visualization is really showing is county density in the United States.

